

Java Vs Ruby ? - Jaggu
http://tech.rufy.com/2006/06/ruby-vs-java-matter-of-taste_09.html

======
MuddyMo
On behalf of the people who depend on Carlson's software, let's hope he writes
code better than he writes informal essays.

Here's the somewhat clever first graf: (Everything after that is a mish-mash)

"Jesus reflected on his situation and felt irrepressible sadness. His tear-
ducts filled to a point where they could hold no longer and had to be
released."

versus

"Jesus wept."

I prefer the later.

~~~
Jaggu
Well looks like you are not happy with Ruby. I am Java Programmer/Architect.
Every where there is a Ruby buzz. So, I am just looking for good place to find
some articles which compares Ruby and Java and one I pointed out here has some
detail which is helpful.

